# Wooden toy(s)



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one of the wooden toy kits from Timber Kits

Thanks Mel for the FREE kit 

http://timberkitsus.com/main.htm
http://www.timberkitsus.com/store/index.asp?default=1




===========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Job Bj, I am impressed with the kit. I will be assembling mine soon!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

It would be nice if all 4 of the kits that Mel gave out for free would be posted,I think Dave (Dr.zook) and you and one other but I don't recall who that was.

A Note to Dave,,,I see by your Gallery you don't have a Digital Cam. but if you have someone take a snapshot of it and send it to me via. the email I will post it for you... 

I see the kits jumped in price,,,from 27.oo to 42.oo in a week,,maybe I should keep my big mouth closed, when I said to Mel "I don't know how you can sell them so cheap" ..............


===========


challagan said:


> Excellent Job Bj, I am impressed with the kit. I will be assembling mine soon!
> 
> Corey


----------



## mdavis2 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Kit Prices*

Bj

We looked at the pricing and realised that the Pump Jack should be priced on par with the Beam Engine and the Pianist as they are so complex in terms of the number of pieces. We had been selling them way too cheaply and to complicate matters even further we had a price increase notice from the factory. So we need to make them in the US at a lower price using technolgy and innovation as our edge!!
Enjoy the models, they are goood value even at $42!! :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks again Mel

I agree "they are good value even at $42" I know I could not make all the parts for the pump jack for that low price, I didn't count the number of parts but my guess would be over 75 ...  and they are all cut & drilled right on the button so they all fit just right..and most kits you get now days are not..and I will say it again,,, very good value ..

My brother who is in a wheel chair now, loves woodworking but can no longer do it and when I told him about the kits, he said WOW I can still do it,and use the kitchen table...  and when I said it comes with glue and sand paper and all you need is some news paper on the kitchen table.... he was very happy  .... 


============



mdavis2 said:


> Bj
> 
> We looked at the pricing and realised that the Pump Jack should be priced on par with the Beam Engine and the Pianist as they are so complex in terms of the number of pieces. We had been selling them way too cheaply and to complicate matters even further we had a price increase notice from the factory. So we need to make them in the US at a lower price using technolgy and innovation as our edge!!
> Enjoy the models, they are goood value even at $42!! :sold:


----------

